# Where do you buy-- Online or In Store?



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been asked, but since I am just getting back into the hobby after rediscovering my trains from when I was a kid-- where do the majority of you buy your train supplies? Do you buy online or do you physically go to a hobby shop and buy?

Doing a ton of research in my free time and I want to have all of my research done before jumping in and buying stuff and building my layout... (does that sound weird?) 

I do have the idea that my layout is going to be mostly an industrial layout, mostly tanker, auto hauler, hopper, flatbed/piggyback/frontrunner (Triple Crown, etc.)-- with the various box car thrown in on occasion. 

I've decided that I'll be having a few Norfolk/Southern, BNSF, and maybe a Union Pacific thrown in the mix as well. 

There is a shop that I am relatively close to.... http://www.dcctrain.com/shop/ This shop is literally about 6 miles from my house. 

So-- the question is.. do you shop online or do you buy instore? And which stores online seem to be the best when it comes to buying/shipping/receiving items in a decent and timely manner. I've looked at a few sites that have some killer prices, but just wondered what everyone would recommend. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Always support your local shop---IF THEY SERVE YOU WELL i.e. treat you like your the last customer on the planet and are patient with all your questions. It won't save you money but it will line you up with other like minded hobbyists there and in you area. It gives you an at hand place to look and sometimes run the things you're pondering buying as well. 

If not, go online. I have a shop that is well stocked and not 15 minutes from my door...but...because they treated me like I was a bag lady taking up space, since I wasn't wowed by the latest in big dollar DCC, I haven't graced them with my presence since. I even buy basic supplies online or from a local craft store first...first impressions count and they left a duesy on me...

Yes...I am the best/worst customer one can have. I worked retail for 8 years and have high expectations for my money.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Both, my local hobby shop is about 1 hour away so sometimes it does not pay to go there (due to the price of gas). They treat me well so I try to return the favor. I still buy things online too. The prices are better and so is the selection. As I progress in the hobby my desires are getting more and more specific and the LHS does not carry many things that I desire. You need to always factor in the price of shipping with online orders, sometimes the price works out to be very close. Just my .02. With a hobby shop as close as you have you will probably go there many times just to browse. If my LHS was 6 miles away I would probably go once a week just to look.
-Art


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Always support your local shop---IF THEY SERVE YOU WELL i.e. treat you like your the last customer on the planet and are patient with all your questions.


Great advice! I have 2 shops within a 10 minute drive. My first visits to both went great, until they learned I hadn't won a multi-million dollar lottery. Between checking your wallet at the door and the constant degrading/putting down of the guy up the road it grew old for me real fast.

I've made purchases from a forum member, quite a few from Ebay and a on-line hobby shop. So to answer your question I have to say on-line.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a local craft/hobby shop that typically beats online prices on most things.. so if the price is right I get it there. Now on their thomas sets and things I am looking at for my kid the prices were cheaper online.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> I have a local craft/hobby shop that typically beats online prices on most things.. so if the price is right I get it there. Now on their thomas sets and things I am looking at for my kid the prices were cheaper online.


Last weekend I bought a Thomas engine and a sound decoder at my LHS. They cost me $25 more than online. The best part was being able to walk out of the store go home and put the 2 together right away. Thomas was tooting merrily around my layout within 2 hours of my purchase. To me that was worth the extra $25.
-Art


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Also hitting my first local show tommorow.. good place to buy stuff I hear. It is held by the local clubs and the craft/hobby shop. They have several all over the tristate.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> Also hitting my first local show tommorow.. good place to buy stuff I hear. It is held by the local clubs and the craft/hobby shop. They have several all over the tristate.


Bring a smartphone with you to the show (if possible). Sometimes you can get lured into what seems like a good price only to find out when you check online that you still overpaid. Similarly I find that anything on ebay with a "buy it now" price can usually be beat with an online store at regular prices. Also don't be afraid to haggle.....that's part of the train show thing.
-Art


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sound Advice!*

Hey HO37, All the guys have great advice and I'm sure your LHS can special order those items you don't see on inventory. Here are a couple online stores that have served me faithfully over the years Walthers.com and Trainworld.com. both have huge inventories and even with shipping and handling have competitive prices. they always have specials going on and you can sign up for email or facebook notification. Art has it right...go to the show and haggle, everyone does it and you'd be surprised the conections you will make through vendors. I usually make a pass and then write down what catches my eye(price also) and while doing this stike up a conversation with said vendor. Then go back for the kill if its worth it...and haggle your hinder off!!:laugh::laugh: Good luck and hope you score!!:thumbsup:


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah I hope to meet and get up with a local club at tommorows show. I heard there is one near my town but they dont have a site or anything. I definately will have my smartphone (I am a tech geek, IT Analyst, Former AT&T Tech Manager). Will see what I can find. I need near everything plus I am doing a small regular DC setup for my son and need a new engine for him (my daughter broke his). Sorry to derail the thread but just tossing out the local show idea too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I enjoy restoring old junker Lionel trains. I buy them "on the cheap" from random ebay sellers, but then I buy nearly all of the required fix-it and replacement parts from one reputable online suppier. I've never met the supplier face-to-face, but we talk on the phone often, and he's always provided fabulous personalized advice and service.

I guess my point is this: in my case, I greatly value this parts supplier's knowledge and responsiveness. But just because I've never "met" him doesn't mean that I don't "know" him. To the contrary, whenever we communicate, he brings his entire storefront right into my home, so to speak ...

TJ


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I recently moved. Before I had 2 great Train Shops near me. They were always more than happy to help me, answered all my questions, and never charged me more than they should on parts. It was great. I never went online. Then I moved. The one and only train shop that I have found, unfortunately doesn't give me that same warm and fuzzy feeling. Every single time I went in, it was like I was interrupting or bothering them. Plus there parts are 3 times the amount I can buy them online. I am all for supporting the local shops, but I would think they need me more than I need them, but they sure don't act like it. It isn't that they are mean, they just don't have that neighborhood customer service mentality. It is a shame.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

hoscale37 said:


> So-- the question is.. do you shop online or do you buy instore? And which stores online seem to be the best when it comes to buying/shipping/receiving items in a decent and timely manner. I've looked at a few sites that have some killer prices, but just wondered what everyone would recommend.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm basically a cheap arse. But I don't buy cheap quality. I buy the best at the lowest price I can. There are three online hobby stores that I shop at. First one is a store located in Baltimore, Maryland. http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/
They're prices are hard to beat and they always have prompt shipping times following an order. 

There's also one here in Atlanta, Georgia. http://www.hobbylinc.com/ They're not only a great train store, but they also have a great inventory of merchandise involving other hobbies as well. From making models to painting and practially everything in between. I ordered a 1/25 scale model tank replica of the one I drove in Germany from them. They also have a great building material inventory too. Their prices are competative and they tell you what day to expect your merchandise. They also offer insurance on every order. The downside to this store is that they do not sell Athearn merchandise.

The third one is a train store located in Riverside, California. 
Their prices tend to run just a bit higher than the other two http://discounttrainsonline.com/ but what they have to offer is a flat rate shipping price. $7.95 for no matter how much you buy, the total shipping price stays at $7.95. This is a nice savings if one is planning on ordering either a large amount of merchandise or just something that has a huge price tag. The shipping cost stays the same.

There is a hobby shop about 20 miles from here, but I rarely go there unless it's for something I need right now such as track joiners,track, track erasors, special drill bits, etc. Most of their prices are much too high on their big ticket items.

Routerman


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

jzrouterman said:


> I'm basically a cheap arse. But I don't buy cheap quality. I buy the best at the lowest price I can. There are three online hobby stores that I shop at. First one is a store located in Baltimore, Maryland. http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/
> They're prices are hard to beat and they always have prompt shipping times following an order.
> 
> There's also one here in Atlanta, Georgia. http://www.hobbylinc.com/ They're not only a great train store, but they also have a great inventory of merchandise involving other hobbies as well. From making models to painting and practially everything in between. I ordered a 1/25 scale model tank replica of the one I drove in Germany from them. They also have a great building material inventory too. Their prices are competative and they tell you what day to expect your merchandise. They also offer insurance on every order. The downside to this store is that they do not sell Athearn merchandise.
> ...


Routerman- Thank you for the links!  I was checking out discount trains website yesterday. I like some of the selection on model train stuff's website as well. 

One thing is for sure- there is an extreme amount of stuff out there, and it can definitely make your head spin!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Great prices on Fastrack at model train stuff!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm very fortunate as there are numerous hobby shops here in the Detroit area. I'm at the shop probably every other week. I buy there whenever possible and when things are on sale (luckily that's most of the time.) One of the shops even has a used section that can yield some nice deals when I pay attention.

I also order online from Walther's and trainworldonline.com


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I buy from my local shop whenever possible. Randy's Roundhouse on N 70th here in Lincoln. He is always ready to help and has or can get just about anything. I'm pretty well done with major purchases for a good while, so now I just buy small stuff. But if I ever do need to make a major purchase, I'll go to him.
If you don't support your good local HS with your major purchases, before long they won't be there for you when you need the small stuff, either.
And then shipping will eat you *alive!!!!*


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Welcome. Here's my 2 cent soap box, of helpful advice!*

Welcome hoscale37, I buy from my local shop. Support them, my shop guy is the best, and I usualy end up getting some great help. I've known him since I was in Elementary school, now I'm in High School! I also get a lot of my stuff from shows (I'm a show picker). Shows are where you can get great deals on locomotives, cars, buildings, everything! *To support your local hobby shop and/or train shop, is to support your community!!!* - 

Now online, Ebay is okay (my favorite diesel, a diecast Mantua Shark diesel came off there), but online is is best put like the Monk theme song, "it's a jungle out there!" So the local store, and the train shows / swap meets, are the best points to get trains form. Online... Need I say more! - 

Good luck man, start high balling down the high iron, and build your pike up!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" - Says the Fonz


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

hoscale37 said:


> Routerman- Thank you for the links!
> 
> You're very welcome. Glad to have been able to help.
> 
> Routerman


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I buy all my HO stuff online, because there's no model train stores within 30 miles of where I live... however, I did buy 800 pounds of steel rail and 1,200 pounds of ties from a company which recently moved to a location 40 miles away, because I can drive there, pick up whatever I need, take it home in my truck and save the freight cost.

So in that regard I support my local train store. :thumbsup:


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Since I live in the middle of no where I tend to buy most online. In fact I am patiently waiting for a package this week. The sites mentioned like modeltrainstuff and discount trains are reliable.
Have also recently purchased from freetimetrains.
I also have found decent deals on difficult to find items on Ebay. 
I travel to So Cal so I always hit up the local train stores. The prices may be higher but you never know what you might find.
Last year I found a Kato Locomotive that was from a run about 3 years ago.In that case I was willing to pay full retail.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

My local hobby shops have all closed up, and I am in the middle of nowhere as well. The closest one to me is about 75 or 80 miles away. Lately, I have used modeltrainstuff as well. You cannot beat their prices, but their selection isn't as large as others, I would say. I have never used discounttrainsonline, but I have browsed their inventory a lot. They have an impressive selection, but as Routerman said, their prices are a hair higher too. I had very good luck with modeltrainstuff as far as shipping goes and getting my order correct.

Chad


----------



## bb2395 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Best prices on line at Hobbies USA*

I have found the best prices on line from HObbies USA, go to www.hobbiesusa.com. They carry all the major lines usually at 25% or more off, and even offer 10% more off manufactures sales prices.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yesterday I wanted to get out to one of the stores that I was familiar with a number of years ago. I took my son to Hobbytown USA which is about a 20 mile drive for me in Mason yesterday. 

Gawd, I felt like a kid in a candy store!  So much good stuff in HO scale there. Kind of awestruck actually. I really just wanted to go to get an idea of what they had in stock and the various costs on things. Feeling overwhelmed at this point, but still trying to not lose sight of what I am ultimately trying to do. I had a successful trip to the library as well and checked out "Track Planning for Realistic Operation" by Model Railroading magazine and "How to Build Model Railroading Benchwork". I also bought at the store yesterday "43 Track Plans from the Experts" also a Model Railroading magazine. I believe, from what I have read and learned so far; you can never have TOO much information. So, I have the two first books mentioned, until the end of the month; so I will be making some notes from both of these books (and may purchase them later as my own reference guides). 

If you have been following any of my posts- I know it may be slow, but I am really just wanting to take my time in getting to this hobby. One thought that I have about Model Railroading so far, is that to me; it's like a fine wine or a really good beer. You don't want to drink it all at once. You really want to take your time to make sure that you have all of your bases covered and everything in line. Just my thoughts. 

The Hobbytown USA store seems like it has a lot of good supplies, I even picked up a frequent buyer card. I think that the store will serve me well, once I get fully running on what I have in mind for my layout and setup.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I went to one of the two LHS in my area Saturday afternoon to pick up liquid cement recommended to me by a member. Other than pointing in the general direction the owner was too busy playing Solitair to help a customer, me, and I was the only customer in the store. I couldn't find what I wanted so I left. Walked past and said goodbye. He never even looked up.

Hard to support a local business who treats customers like that. Although it seems that's what passes for customer service today.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

There used to be two Hobbytown USA stores within 80 miles of me, but they have both closed down now. I do kind of miss that store. I took a trip on Saturday to the one train store that remains in my neck of the woods, and I was shocked to see how high prices have climbed on model RR equipment. I think I have purchased my last piece of equipment from a LHS. Railcars that used to cost $14 or $15 are now $24 and $25.

It seems to me that one can save a bundle by buying online, even with the shipping cost!

Chad


----------

